# Card Readers ?



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I know alot of people use the Square and everyone who does seems to like it. (Anyone not?)
I've also seen that PayPal has one and was wondering if anyone has any experience with that?
Can anyone comment on the pros/cons of either? Or others??

Am also wondering if they can be used on my notebook? Other phones? There are 3 of us that do flea market, so would we each have to have our own reader? Or could the one be used on all phones/computers(?)?

I'm a teq dummy  so any info/advise is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Necie! I have a Square card reader and really like it. Lynn Fleming turned me onto it awhile back. Sometimes it's a bit crabby about reading a card that's been used a lot, but when that happens I just manually input the information and it's fine. Very intuitive, even for a tech-challenged person like me! You should be able to use it on anything that has cell-phone capability on it (for example, when I purchased my Samsung tablet last year I didn't realize that I needed it to have more than wi-fi on it so I can't use the Square with it, unfortunately). You can use one reader on multiple smart phones, however, just by downloading the app onto each phone (Tom and I can both use the same card reader on each of our Droid phones). It automatically charges a 2.75% service charge on each sale and I've even used it at the farm when people have purchased stuff from me. The wonders of modern technology! LOL

Hope this helps,
Caroline


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have Square and have had no issues over the past year+, but recently got the Paypal one to have as a back-up, just in case. I have only used that one once, and it was manually, so I don't have a lot of experience with it. You wouldn't each have to have your own reader, but you would each have to have your own account and smartphone to use it, and the readers are usually free with an account, so I don't know why you'd want to share with other businesses. I mean, I guess you could sort out the finances later, but I can see that being a huge PITA. It would be like sharing a bank account. No thanks.  Whatever you use it on, has to have its own 3G connection at a minimum. I have been at markets where I had cell phone service, but not 3G, and I could not use Square, and none of the other vendors could, either. But that has only happened once. I really like it and have found it very helpful and very easy to use.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

We have two square readers so we can be at two locations at the same time. You can only use the readers on smart phones. We did this this Christmas and it worked fine.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Soo, can you get a $$ phone at walmart and use Straight talk with a card reader? My contract is up on the 26th so I have to decide, new I phone, and another 2 year contract? at $ 150 for two phones, or straight talk $ 90 for two phones.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Sherrie, if you go to the straight talk site on Facebook, there is a thread on this right now. Sign into straight talk.com click on FAQ then onto live chat with tech support, ask exactly for your phone, if you buy the card and minutes they will NOT refund your money if it doesn't work on your phone. My daughter gets a cell phone as part of her comp package at work, so I just got her old Iphone 4, bought the 14.95 sim card and my phone is $45 or is it $40 a month. I have to get an air card to get wi-fi at the shop though, seems I am in a dead zone.


----------

